# Pregnant and stung by wasp/hornet



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

I just got stung by a wasp on my forhead. I look to see if the stinger was still there and it wasn't and I have applied ice for 10 minutes. Oh the pain... I can manage it but I forgot how painful stings were. Should I worry about Katelyn? and what should I do? I am 21 weeks pregnant today.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sweetheart I am so sorry. I honestly don't know....Does your gyn have a number that you can call on the weekends...just better to be safe :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I would think that unless you happened to allergic then there would be no harm to the baby but You probably should make a call to the DR just in case.

Also make a paste of baking soda and water and lay it on the sting area... it helps to soothe the pain.


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Sep 13 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829226


> Oh sweetheart I am so sorry. I honestly don't know....Does your gyn have a number that you can call on the weekends...just better to be safe :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks for the response. I just got a mixture of baking soda and water on it (made it into a paste). It's been over an hour and still stings, no reaction just stinging. I was concern about the venom (I know it's a small amount) and entering the bloodstream. 

I guess you can call me a protected mother all ready


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (lindad @ Sep 13 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829230


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Sep 13 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829226





> Oh sweetheart I am so sorry. I honestly don't know....Does your gyn have a number that you can call on the weekends...just better to be safe :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks for the response. I just got a mixture of baking soda and water on it (made it into a paste). It's been over an hour and still stings, no reaction just stinging. I was concern about the venom (I know it's a small amount) and entering the bloodstream. 

I guess you can call me a protected mother all ready 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got stung by a Bee when I was 8 months pregnant and I also made that mixture, it does help. I don't think you have anything to worry about, but I would call the doc tomorrow and just let him/her know what has happened.

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

There shouldn't be a problem especially since you are now 21 weeks. But to ease your concerns, you might call an emergency room at the hospital and ask or even call your OB's emergency number. I would always rather err on the side of safety when it comes to the health of our babies (skin AND fur!). 

I have always heard that meat tenderizer (msg) was good for stings. Also, when I was a little girl, I remember that tobacco was what was put on stings. If you know a neighbor with a cigar, pipe tobacco or last choice, cigarette, you might try that to take out the sting. Just wet it a bit and put it on the sting. (I say cigarette as last choice because they are so 'treated' that who knows if that tobacco would be of much use.) Neither the msg nor tobacco would get into your system, so they are safe to use for the stinger pain. It has been long enough since the sting that I don't know how helpful any of these will be. But if it can't hurt and might help......it's worth a try.

Good luck and I am soooooo sorry that you were stung!!! I think you'll be a wonderful mommy, you are already so loving and protective and caring of your little baby girl! She's one special little girl with a very special mommy!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If you have lavender essential oil on hand you can put a drop on it. Not sure, but vinegar can work too.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I've also heard about using meat tenderizer mixed with water to make a paste. It's supposed to be like an antihistamine.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better tonight........I am so sorry you were stung! Anytime you have an allergic reaction, it is usually very soon after being stung. Please take care because we want a little baby to look at in the near future!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know this is a late response, but for anyone who would like this info................there is a product called "After Bite" it comes in a pen like applicator (like a hi-lighter pen) and you just rub it on any bite. In about 10 minutes the sting stops and that is it. I think the active ingredient is amonia, but I am not sure.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I hope all is well for you today.
xoxoxo


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I am sure you will be ok but just to be on the safe side i think i would just give my Dr. a call just to make sure..

I have had 2 children of my own (both grown) and 1 grandaughter 8 and one on the way..If you were a daughter of mine that is exactly what i would say. Prays that all is well.

sugar's mom


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the responses. It is tender to touch but no more stinging. I wished I knew about the afterbite--that sounds like that would have been worth a trip into town (10 minutes then stinging stops--it took a couple of hours before the tears in my left eye would stop--I got stung on my left forehead) I forgot how bad those hornets hurt. 

I put ice on it for about 10 minutes then vingear (I had read it helps get the vemon out--on the internet and thought it was worth a shot). Then I used the baking soda paste (just add water to baking soda) every 20 minutes I would put some more on the spot (for about 2 hours). Then ended with ice again. This morning no swelling, just very min redness. 

I didn't have a reaction (I was afraid I would have a histamine reaction due to my chronic hives---autoimmune I have). I should have called doctor but didn't because I still feel her moving around and no serious reactions- at my next appointment I will let them know). I guess the worring about your child starts young.

Now for the funny part, hubby came home last night waited till dark, put on his volunteer fireman outfit and took a can of hairspray to spray the nest down. LOL--he wouldn't let me take pics. Tonight we got hornet/wasp spray and he going to put the suit back on and spray the nest down.


Thank you again for the advise


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

God to hear that you're fine afterall. That must be a particularly bad place to have a sting.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

so glad you are ok. I always called the doc for everything when I was preggo. That's why I paid them the big bucks  don't ever hesitate to call them!

And yes, the worring about your child starts young and it never ends


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am happy you updated and all is well :wub:


----------

